# Fatboy80 - no longer weighty!



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

New journal time! A bit about me, currently still losing weight, all going to plan. Was 19-2 on Jan 1st of this year, now down to 14-2, nearly at where I want to be, so will then bulk cleanly afterwards (I'll never let myself get fat again!).

I've hired @dutch_scott to help me through the final phase, and all is going well so far. I've been doing an hours cardio in the morning, on exercise bike, followed by a fast 40 min dog walk. Weights in the evenings, 5 times a week.

No gear, as wife and I are trying for our first baby. We'll be building our own house next year, starting in March, so life is very busy at the moment, frantically trying to save money for the start of the groundworks!

I'm doing a keto diet, I find this really easy to stick to, and energy levels are always quite high.

trained chest and triceps last night, just started a new four week routine. I've set myself a target to get down to 86kgs by Xmas eve, currently hovering around 90.5kgs. I think setting myself mini goals is the way forward for me to conquer the last stubborn bit of fat.

i met Scott, along with @Sambuca and @Got2getlean on Saturday for a training session at @Tinytom's gym. Really enjoyed it, and looking forward to training with them all again, made a refreshing change, training with others as opposed to on my own.

I'll try and keep this journal up to date, but I'm really busy at the mo, being a self employed plumber/gas man, this is a busy time of year.

Thanks for dropping by ;-)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck buddy....

That explains where you have been for a while.

What do you know I'm subbed to my first alpha orientated journal :thumb1:

I appreciate under Scott's guidance your gonna have to keep a bit under wraps but will be great to see how your progressing.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Good luck buddy....
> 
> That explains where you have been for a while.
> 
> ...


Cheers Jimmy, I've been keeping an eye on yours too. Keep up the good work mate.

Also, forgot to say, its a month today that I had my last drop of booze


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Finally! Got a journal up i am in mate.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Finally! Got a journal up i am in mate.


Cheers Chris, nice to have you on board mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Morning mate. You have done so well good job.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Morning mate. You have done so well good job.


Thanks Sam. We'll get another session sorted ASAP.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Cheers Jimmy, I've been keeping an eye on yours too. Keep up the good work mate.
> 
> Also, forgot to say, its a month today that I had my last drop of booze


Nicely done mate. Cracking work.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheers dude.

Right, dog walked, and just done an hour on the treadmill. Home for shower, brekkie, then work.

This'll pretty much be my morning routine every day until Christmas.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Thanks Sam. We'll get another session sorted ASAP.


You braking up for Christmas ? Can sort out a training session over the Christmas holidays


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> You braking up for Christmas ? Can sort out a training session over the Christmas holidays


I'll still be money grabbing mate, but should have a bit more free time for sure. Yes I'm up for that. I tried out a mates gym, more of a power n strength gym. Great for weights, not as good for cardio! We can go there, you can pay per session, £4. What say you, and @Sambuca?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ill have to see what time I can have off as i think its going to be none lol ;'( but ye ill come down if I can be good ty.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

All the best with this mate


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Subbed mate, glad to have you back ;-D

Great on the weight loss ;-D


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well done on the weight loss so far and good luck with keeping it going.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I'll still be money grabbing mate, but should have a bit more free time for sure. Yes I'm up for that. I tried out a mates gym, more of a power n strength gym. Great for weights, not as good for cardio! We can go there, you can pay per session, £4. What say you, and @Sambuca?


Yes mate sounds good I've got two weeks off over Christmas so loads off time to train


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheers for all the love homies. Just pulled over in the lay by eating my lunch.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just trained back. Did some deadlifting for the first time in over 2 months. Bit weak on them. That'll soon rise over the next few sessions though.

Also started doing HIIT cardio afterwards to make sure I hit my goal. Christ, my legs felt like lead by the end of the 45 mins on the treadmill.

Just having a 5 minute sit down, then doing dinner.

Heston's on the telly, he's making a massive sandwich amongst other things, not sure why I'm watching it on a no carb diet!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Fatboy80 said:


> New journal time! A bit about me, currently still losing weight, all going to plan. Was 19-2 on Jan 1st of this year, now down to 14-2, nearly at where I want to be, so will then bulk cleanly afterwards (I'll never let myself get fat again!).
> 
> I've hired @dutch_scott to help me through the final phase, and all is going well so far. I've been doing an hours cardio in the morning, on exercise bike, followed by a fast 40 min dog walk. Weights in the evenings, 5 times a week.
> 
> ...


Successful year in the gym for you! Great weight loss and I'm sure with that sort of dedication and Scotty you'll do well gaining and staying lean just have to keep diet tight and its doable :thumb:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Successful year in the gym for you! Great weight loss and I'm sure with that sort of dedication and Scotty you'll do well gaining and staying lean just have to keep diet tight and its doable :thumb:


Cheers for dropping in Will. Yes now I've knocked booze on the head, I find it a lot easier to stick to diet. Looking forward to hitting my goals and progressing.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Fatboy80 said:


> Cheers for dropping in Will. Yes now I've knocked booze on the head, I find it a lot easier to stick to diet. Looking forward to hitting my goals and progressing.


You've done it the right way too, drop all the weight down to a lean starting point and go from there. Scott mentioned you the other day and how well you were doing so had to see for myself, full team sesh needed in the new year again!

Same with drinking its the hangovers and walks of shame I can't deal with though lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> You've done it the right way too, drop all the weight down to a lean starting point and go from there. Scott mentioned you the other day and how well you were doing so had to see for myself, full team sesh needed in the new year again!
> 
> Same with drinking its the hangovers and walks of shame I can't deal with though lol


Yes mate, I'd be well up for that.

Right, dog walk done this morning, bit slippery out, so couldn't walk at much of a pace.

Just waiting for gym to open, so I can do my ab work then treadmill. Feeling tired today, never mind, it'll soon be Christmas!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Day off weights today. Which is welcome as I'm rather tired!! Gonna have a shower, do dinner, the going t bed. Keep getting dirty thoughts of carbs in my head! Must resist.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im enjoying moderate carbs atm mate.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Im enjoying moderate carbs atm mate.


I bet! Keto still dropping the fat off me, so all good for now, looking forward to Christmas Day


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Avoided the call of the carbs. Now in bed......lovely bed.

Alarm set for 0500 as usual.

Night all.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Nn m8 enjoy your morning walk!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dog walked, bbbbrrrr!

Quick update of journal while van is defrosting and waiting for gym to open, so. I can do my hour on the treadmill. Legs later, hopefully I'll get a second wind for that, as I'm still pretty tired. Just not enough hours in the day at the mo!

Have a good day all.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning fella, good to see your still a cardio advocate.....


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Morning fella, good to see your still a cardio advocate.....


Woi oi. Yep, still got that last stubborn bit of lard to shift.

Just done an hour on treadmill.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Woi oi. Yep, still got that last stubborn bit of lard to shift.
> 
> Just done an hour on treadmill.


Wish I could pound it on a treadmill mate, learnt a long time ago I can't run in a straight line lol. Recipe for disaster


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Wish I could pound it on a treadmill mate, learnt a long time ago I can't run in a straight line lol. Recipe for disaster


It was only steady state this am. HIIT in evenings


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> It was only steady state this am. HIIT in evenings


Gluten for punishment... Good lad


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Didn't finish work til 21.10 last night, so it was a mad rush to get t gym to train legs. High rep work, topped off by 3 x 20 on squats at the end....thanks for that @dutch_scott!!!!!

Didn't get chance to fit my cardio in after as gym closed at 22.00

Off to the gym in a mo for cardio. Will do cardio both days on weekend too. Training shoulders n biceps tonight.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't know how you do it bud I am in bed by 11 at the latest and I feel like death when I was up at 5 for cardio

How did u find legs last night ?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Don't know how you do it bud I am in bed by 11 at the latest and I feel like death when I was up at 5 for cardio
> 
> How did u find legs last night ?


The squats at end were hard!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

20 rep squats for you aswell! haha I hate them with a passion take everything out of you


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> 20 rep squats for you aswell! haha I hate them with a passion take everything out of you


Walking like John Wayne today!

Was gonna go to gym tonight, swapping for tomorrow night now though as a few things have come up tonight. Gotta drop wife in town for her Xmas do, so gonna have a roosters, half chicken and side salad.....wooohoooo!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Fatboy80 said:


> Walking like John Wayne today!
> 
> Was gonna go to gym tonight, swapping for tomorrow night now though as a few things have come up tonight. Gotta drop wife in town for her Xmas do, so gonna have a roosters, half chicken and side salad.....wooohoooo!


Haha its getting off the toilet thats the best after a heavy leg day 

Although I'd take 20rep squats over my leg routine ATM to be fair !


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha its getting off the toilet thats the best after a heavy leg day
> 
> Although I'd take 20rep squats over my leg routine ATM to be fair !


I know mate, I was working in an OAPs house today, and they had some perfect bars, would've been ideal for dips either side of the toilet, to pull yourself up.

Might have to install some in the new house!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I know mate, I was working in an OAPs house today, and they had some perfect bars, would've been ideal for dips either side of the toilet, to pull yourself up.
> 
> Might have to install some in the new house!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, sat on sofa chilling out, after dropping wifey off for her works do in town. Think I'm gonna take dog out for some HIIT running later, he'll love that!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

HIIT cardio done. Sampson wasn't impressed being woken up n dragged out for that! He got to have a play with another Labrador though!

Now just sat at home waiting for wife to tell me she needs a lift home - I know how to spend my Friday nights! Up early again tomorrow for cardio, then work. Day off work Sunday, woohoo!

Noticed my belly has definitely got smaller again. Result!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Stop waking me up!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dogs looking leaner mate, what are his macro's ? lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Dogs looking leaner mate, what are his macro's ? lol


Ha ha, he gets a measly 3 x protein scoops of dry biscuit twice a day.

Didn't get up til 7 as got home from picking wife up at 3am. Just about to attempt some more HIIT running with Sampson. Then gym tonight.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Tired....gonna scoff lunch, then make a double espresso, few pro plus, the off to gym for shoulders, biceps and HIIT afterwards.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Off to the gym, chest n triceps tonight. Then some delightful HIIT cardio afterwards. Sweaty Betty.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Off to the gym, chest n triceps tonight. Then some delightful HIIT cardio afterwards. Sweaty Betty.


Betty swolocks probably too much info


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I may be setting the treadmill on too higher speed on the running part of the HIIT, I'm struggling to do my 45mins. Lungs on fire! Training back tonight.

Really looking forward to Xmas now too.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Went to the gym, trained back, followed by HIIT cardio. HIIT is hard work.

Day off weights tomorrow, just a double helping of cardio. Spiffing.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Cardio mad you !

What do you use for the HIIT xtrainer?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Cardio mad you !
> 
> What do you use for the HIIT xtrainer?


The cardio novelty has well n truly worn off now! Nah been using the treadmill so far.

Right, dog walked, off to do a spot of HIIT again before work. There's a repetitive theme occurring here!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cardio done. I noticed my weight had stalled a bit. It's back going in the right direction now with this HIIT work.

Night off weights tonight, just cardio. Got friends coming over for a catch up with their littlun.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bleuuurgh. Tired this morning. Still, only one more early start then off til 27th. Lovely 

On a side note, my new van gets delivered today.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How's the new toy matey??


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I love it!!!! I'll stick some pics on, one mo.

Diet gone out window in big style this last few days.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

right, back to it, after a whole week of over indulgence! Actually looking forward to the cardio!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How's it coming along matey


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> How's it coming along matey


Hello, all good, been stupidly busy with work and house build stuff, so just haven't got time to update this at the mo.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ya update needed.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi dom,

Hope all is going well mate!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Helloooooooooo. All good ta, still off the booze. Strength going up steadily, doing a mini bulk for the next 8 weeks. Work is mentally busy, which is a good thing. As need to save as much as poss for house build.

Got a holiday booked for the 21st of Feb, off to Cornwall for a week, REALLY looking forward to that.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Got some van porn pics for u mate


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Got some van porn pics for u mate
> View attachment 110857
> View attachment 110858


Ha ha! Mines coming along nicely!

Last week was a complete 5hitter food wise. Went a bit off the rails. Need to sort my 5hit out and get my head back into it. No body to blame but me!

Got a week in Cornwall booked from the 21st, will keep an eye on what I eat there, don't wanna come back 2 stone fatter!!!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Still waiting for the photos  enjoy your holiday bud

I'll get some photos of the van when I am done with it, shame really it's only done 68 miles lol and I've completely striped it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Enjoy holiday mate. It is tough to say strict don't let it get to you!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=251878

Few pics there, its had a bit more done to it since.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice mate very neat. This one won't be anywhere near as neat lol I don't understand some customers he buys a brand new van and then try's to cut every corner possible with us to make it cheap lol I had to fit the oldest dirtiest wheelchair hoist in the back today idiot !!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Nice mate very neat. This one won't be anywhere near as neat lol I don't understand some customers he buys a brand new van and then try's to cut every corner possible with us to make it cheap lol I had to fit the oldest dirtiest wheelchair hoist in the back today idiot !!


I know, some people are odd.

I've got some small racking on the left now too. Do you like the pipe tube through the bulkhead? Went a bit overboard on the sound deadening, it's nicer to drive than our car now. I love it.

On a side note, I find talking about my training dull, I've just realised!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Have a good holiday mate. Van interiors looking good.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Have a good holiday mate. Van interiors looking good.


Cheers, go away on Thursday.

On a side note, motivation has been dwindling a little bit recently, no excuses just been a bit manic with work, selling the house and prepping for the new build (ok, so a couple of lame excuses!). BUUUUT, I was downloading some pics of the DSLR camera on the weekend, and saw a pic of me from a couple of years back. JESUS H CHRIST! What a porker I was! It's certainly given me the kick up the **** I needed. Got myself some new running shoes, they'll be coming with me to Cornwall!

Nuff' said.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Cheers, go away on Thursday.
> 
> On a side note, motivation has been dwindling a little bit recently, no excuses just been a bit manic with work, selling the house and prepping for the new build (ok, so a couple of lame excuses!). BUUUUT, I was downloading some pics of the DSLR camera on the weekend, and saw a pic of me from a couple of years back. JESUS H CHRIST! What a porker I was! It's certainly given me the kick up the **** I needed. Got myself some new running shoes, they'll be coming with me to Cornwall!
> 
> Nuff' said.


Haha was that the photo on Facebook with the belly hanging out  lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Haha was that the photo on Facebook with the belly hanging out  lol


That was my bro! If its the one I'm thinking of.

I'll post the one I'm on about when I do the comparison pics. All I'll say is moobtastic!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> That was my bro! If its the one I'm thinking of.
> 
> I'll post the one I'm on about when I do the comparison pics. All I'll say is moobtastic!


Haha oops

You still bulking ? I've got cardio again in the morning and it's so hard getting out of the house  not sure I'd manage to do it on holiday but enjoy bud everyone needs a little break specially the silly hours u work


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ya, still bulking, been slack with food though the last week or so.

I actually enjoy the running. Still doing my cardio first thing, just over 3k jog with the dog every morning.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmmm, come home from work as I'm feeling rough. Don't want this for holiday!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Woi oi.

Back in the zone and raring to go, reading through some of the other guys journals @Sambuca @Got2getlean @liam0810 @Bad Alan and @dutch_scott it's given me the kick up the **** I needed to get the last bit of flab off.

Back on keto, no more cheats for me until I'm happy with what I see in the mirror!

Trained chest, shoulders n triceps tonight, followed by a bit of treadmill to see how my recently dodgy knee faired. Managed 35 mins.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Where u been?


Putting every other fu(ker before me, with work! Saving money, spending money, planning our house build, (should start that next month). Been to Cornwall for a weeks holiday.

But, I'm back now, back in the zone, up at 5.15 to crack on with cardio again, it'll be 40 mins dog walk, then 40 mins treadmill. Jogging on roads has given me a dodgy knee!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Get it done!!!!!

I so think a break every so often is good for you though. Sounds like u have a lot going on still 

Get some pics up Dom! Bet u dont have far to go now


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Get it done!!!!!
> 
> I so think a break every so often is good for you though. Sounds like u have a lot going on still
> 
> Get some pics up Dom! Bumper undone have far to go now


I'll post a before and after pic when I hit my target. Not until then!

I might post some random pics if I get bored though...of my lovely van etc.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Get it done!!!!!
> 
> I so think a break every so often is good for you though. Sounds like u have a lot going on still
> 
> Get some pics up Dom! Bet u dont have far to go now


Bumper undone! Lovely autocorrect.

I still got about 10-15kgs to go I reckon.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha best auto correct ever lol

I was on the Renault owners club forum a d the autocorrect came out as mtren


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

40 mins dog walk done. Now de-icing van to do a bit more cardio in gym. Will do bike to give my knee a rest from my weight.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad to see you back into it mate. Head should be screwed back on now after the holiday and everything else is sorted. 15KG is easy for you after what you've lost


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Glad to see you back into it mate. Head should be screwed back on now after the holiday and everything else is sorted. 15KG is easy for you after what you've lost


Yep, cheers Liam, I'm well up for it now. Started taking my ipad to gym in morning when on the bike, look a right (unt I'm sure, but makes the time go quick!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> Yep, cheers Liam, I'm well up for it now. Started taking my ipad to gym in morning when on the bike, look a right (unt I'm sure, but makes the time go quick!


I watch films on my phone when i'm on the treadmill, don't give a fcuk what anyone thinks, if it helps the cardio goes quicker i'll be doing it!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> I watch films on my phone when i'm on the treadmill, don't give a fcuk what anyone thinks, if it helps the cardio goes quicker i'll be doing it!


Nice one. Yep, defo makes it go a lot quicker, I can get a bit of invoicing done at the same time, win win!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just got home from work. Straight on the bike for a spot of cardio. Got changed first, obviously.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dog walk done. Just waiting for gym to open to crack on with my cardio. Only half a day of work today  then round a mates to watch the Gold Cup. Will train legs tonight and see how my knee gets on.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Eggs. Sorted. Got fed up of buying them at super market prices. Free range tastic!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Eggs. Sorted. Got fed up of buying them at super market prices. Free range tastic!


how much were they?

I get a tray that size from farmers auction from 2.50-3.00 beat supermarket eggs for taste


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> how much were they?
> 
> I get a tray that size from farmers auction from 2.50-3.00 beat supermarket eggs for taste


I think that's what I used to pay from a similar place. I get these straight from the egg farm (is there such a thing!) these were laid yesterday and today apparently! Paid 19 quid for 4 trays. Large Free Range.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning all. Up and on the bike for cardio whilst watching F1 qualifying before work. Weight is going down, spiffing. Might even do a night fishing at the lake later, first time since August!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Didn't go fishing, finished work a bit later than I'd hoped. Watched the shocking game of rugby. Then thought sod this, I'll go to the gym, trained arms for a change, and then did a bit of cardio.

No work tomorrow, woot! Chilling.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello matey, just browsing through. Good to see your back to knuckling down.

You still under guidance of Mr Dutch ?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Hello matey, just browsing through. Good to see your back to knuckling down.
> 
> You still under guidance of Mr Dutch ?


Yo! Yes, sure am.

All going well, trained back earlier, followed by 40 mins on the treadmill.

How's things going your end?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dog walk done. Now on recumbent bike in gym for 60 mins ar5e numbing cardio!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Yo! Yes, sure am.
> 
> All going well, trained back earlier, followed by 40 mins on the treadmill.
> 
> How's things going your end?


Nicely done... Yeah all fine and dandy my end mate, still happy being a grunt.

How's the goals coming along?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see it continue


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Nicely done... Yeah all fine and dandy my end mate, still happy being a grunt.
> 
> How's the goals coming along?


All going in the right direction, after reading one of Scott's comments about cheat days/meals not needed on keto, I won't cheat now until I've got to where I want to be body fat wise. I've given up smoking years ago, and booze last year, so no cheating should be no worries, I'm really focused now. The little bulk stage helped I think.



biglbs said:


> Nice to see it continue


Cheers mate, as said above, head is in the right place now, work is busy, and will be building our house really soon, life is all good.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cardio was a bit different tonight! Walking. Round a 60 acre gravel pit with a bucket of bait to prep a spot for tomorrow night. Oh and a bit of wading in icy cold water!


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Cardio was a bit different tonight! Walking. Round a 60 acre gravel pit with a bucket of bait to prep a spot for tomorrow night. Oh and a bit of wading in icy cold water!


Hey buddy

Are you mad !! Night fishing in this weather fck that !

Good to see everything's going well, not sure if You've said but what's your new goal weight and what are u now ?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> Are you mad !! Night fishing in this weather fck that !
> 
> Good to see everything's going well, not sure if You've said but what's your new goal weight and what are u now ?


Ha ha, the lake will switch on soon, and wanna be there for that, not been since August n wanna get back into it.

Not really sure on target weight, get down to 85kgs and see how I look. Currently at 95kgs


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Ha ha, the lake will switch on soon, and wanna be there for that, not been since August n wanna get back into it.
> 
> Not really sure on target weight, get down to 85kgs and see how I look. Currently at 95kgs


Oh nearly the same weight as me 

Thats small will never recognise u then  how u looking at 95kg mate ? Strength still good ?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got2getlean said:


> Oh nearly the same weight as me
> 
> Thats small will never recognise u then  how u looking at 95kg mate ? Strength still good ?


Strength is ok, been stronger. Still got a bit of a gut, it'll b the last place to shift from. Will keep at it though, wont cheat at all until I'm there.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Strength is ok, been stronger. Still got a bit of a gut, it'll b the last place to shift from. Will keep at it though, wont cheat at all until I'm there.


You'll get there mate in no time I got a new cardio partner now as well 

Good thing I only do a 15 min walk the poor things as tired as I am lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ahhhh, cool! Our lab went swimming earlier, he's now snoring n twitching he's that tired!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Note to self: don't leave water proof clothes at home when off fishing for the night.

Cardio consisted of me pushing a loaded wheel barrow with a flat tyre just over a mile to my swim.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Trained chest n shoulders tonight, followed by a fast dog walk for cardio. Felt good in gym, tried that Dorian Yates pre-workout, seemed to give me a little kick.

All good in the hood.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

How's the house thing coming and the van?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> How's the house thing coming and the van?


House - meh, more delays, should've started last week, but waiting for paperwork to be signed by planning.

Van - love it, keep noticing scratches on it though :-( and was following a big earth moving truck today and a big lump of clay fell off and whacked my bumper....yay!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> House - meh, more delays, should've started last week, but waiting for paperwork to be signed by planning.
> 
> Van - love it, keep noticing scratches on it though :-( and was following a big earth moving truck today and a big lump of clay fell off and whacked my bumper....yay!


:/ I can imagine the house build has been stressful!

If anything hit my car i would cry or rage depending if I'm on cycle on not.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

40 mins fast dog walk done, nice that its getting a bit lighter in mornings now!

Now in gym on bike. Will have tonight off weights and do an hours cardio, then legs tomorrow.

Weight is coming off nicely, I was 101.5kgs after holiday, now down to 94.0kgs. Not cheating definitely the way to go for me.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cardio done in the gym, on treadmill.

Feeling really focused and motivated.

But also feel ready for bed!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Woke up at 0500, few mins before my alarm - that's how keen I am to do cardio!

Fast dog walk done. Gonna mix it up a bit and train legs in a mo, rather than tonight, as I'm busy tonight.

Weight is coming off at a steady rate, roughly a kilo a week. So I'm happy with that.

Have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How's the knee on the treadmill pal? It ok when walking the dog?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> How's the knee on the treadmill pal? It ok when walking the dog?


Yeah, seems to be fine, held up ok on legs today too. Looks like it was just the road jogging that was causing it.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well then, sold our house on Thursday, so went out for a cheap n nasty celebratory meal at the local Harvester (never again!) I had prawns for starter (on keto) they came out with breadcrumbs on, so scraped them off and ate them. Then ordered a mixed grill without any potato side, came with chips, so left those, asked for steak medium rare, dunno why, came out tough as old boots. Mrs had a chicken thing,mthat was mega dry. All in all a delightful trip!

Walked to gym earlier in the snow to do cardio. Now got a lazy day at home, as was meant to be going to NEC, but called that off cos of the weather.

Might go n train arms later.

That is all.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Trained biceps earlier on their own, high rep stuff for a change. Ten did a bit of cardio on treadmill, followed by 40 mins dog walk after done as quick as I could as it was a bit nippy!

Lots of cardio this weekend is the plan.

Fillet steak for dinner tonight.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Yum love a nice fillet steak au poivre and a good glass of red


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Yum love a nice fillet steak au poivre and a good glass of red


No booze here......get out!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Up to watch the F1. The joys of keto, up a few times in the night for a piddle. Shall hold off having brekkie, watch the race then go n do fasted cardio at the gym.

Roast chicken with broccoli later.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Up to watch the F1. The joys of keto, up a few times in the night for a piddle. Shall hold off having brekkie, watch the race then go n do fasted cardio at the gym.
> 
> Roast chicken with broccoli later.


Sounds like a great way to kick start a Sunday....


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

jimmywst said:


> Sounds like a great way to kick start a Sunday....


Yep, then the first round of the WTCC later. Lovely.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Back from 60mins fasted cardio on treadmill. Ravenous now! Quick bit o grub, shower then meeting with brickie at 1330.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Went to gym this evening for a high rep tricep sesh, followed by some more delightful cardio.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dog walk done......hurry up spring!!!

Now on recumbent bike for 60 mins.

Got a mate coming to the gym later that wants to lose some weight......should be a giggle trying to break him! See what he's made of!!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Comin at ya pal, get ready !


*holds arms out in anticipation*


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bit of diet tweakage from @dutch_scott for a couple of weeks, cardio switched to HIIT. And a new routine to get stuck into. All good, still no cheats either. Head is in a good place right now, despite this crappy weather.

I will achieve my goals.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Total diet overhaul lol
> 
> More carbs more hiit get that fat gone


I think the word here is........

BOOOOOOM!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dog walked, just waiting for gym to open so I can do my20mins HIIT.

Push day last night, think I'm gonna be aching later!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, aching today already! Which means tomorrow I'll be aching even more, but I love it!

The introduction of a low amount of carbs by @dutch_scott has left me feeling mega hungry! Must not cheat! Into third week now without cheat, some sort of a record for me I think!!!!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

What ya done !


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Caved in and had a pizza!!! Extra cardio all week now needed.


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Caved in and had a pizza!!! Extra cardio all week now needed.


What ! Oh u helmet lol

Gonna have to work it off sat bud


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cardio done, bloody cold weather, bog off!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Man flu again! Twice in as many months, not like me at all. Still got DOMS from legs session on Sunday!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Enjoy it? Killer yes?


Love it!

Although I didn't enjoy my wife constantly asking why I was walking so slow the next day at earls court for the ideal home show!

Been off work ill this week, so gonna have to try and cram all my training in over the next few days, hopefully feel normal again tomorrow.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Any probs txt or email pal
> 
> Wives wonder , show em the numbers!


Ta.

Mrs did her first spinning class this morning, so I can't wait for tomorrow to come, to ask why she's walking like John Wayne! (Hopefully it'll be from the spinning!!!)


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Back on it, first lot of HIIT cardio done, short sprints and jogs with the hound. Now off to gym to do some HIIT on the bike.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello all, I'm still here, just been really busy, and I always forget I've got this running!!

Mixed it up a bit training wise. Now do my cardio with doggy first thing, jogging/HIIT. Now I'm going to the gym first thing to do weights. Beauty of that is, it's much quieter at 0630, so have no issues getting on any equipment and doing supersets. Only thing I've noticed doing weights first thing, is by lunchtime I'm absolutely hanging! Find myself watching a few motivational videos on YouTube to drag my **** out to do my evening cardio.

All good in the hood.

Also, edging closer to getting a result from the planning department so we can start our self build.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Also, edging closer to getting a result from the planning department so we can start our self build.


Nice one. We've just got our planning permission through for an extension.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Andy 67 said:


> Nice one. We've just got our planning permission through for an extension.


Brilliant, the planning game is a nightmare!!

We've been fighting a massive section 106 agreement, and recently won, so that slowed us down a lot, but should be getting sorted soon (well, soon for the planning, not us!)


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yo. All good ta. Just off for morning run with dog, then to the gym to do my pull session, before it gets too busy.

Got planning permission through yesterday, so not far off starting house build


----------

